# Wind Turbines- Are they worth fitting?



## NEV3

Have been searching various threads about the viability of Wind Turbines.

The general consensus would appear to have been that they are noisey and inefficient. Most of the threads are a year or two old though and was wondering if there have been any advancements in recent times.

Have just downsized my MH and am debating with myself whether to go the Solar Panel route(as was my last MH) or the Wind Turbine route to maybe save a little weight.

I have a built in generator but I find this to be both noisey and expensive to run. Can be a little antisocial when on sites.

Do any of our members have "windys" and would they say they are a success?

NEV3


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Wind turbines*

Hi nev3, don't have one, BUT, when we lived on a narrowboat the guy next berth did, and the noise of it kept US awake in strong winds! Wouldn't like to think what it was like for him.
curlyboy


----------



## NEV3

*Wind Turbines*

Thanks Curlyboy. I heard that they can be noisey but was hoping they may have improved the design by now.

NEV3


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Yes. Fit about 200 at the entrance to the house of commons. Always a blast in there. 

Dave P


----------



## spindrifter

Hi Nev3

I've done a lot of research re: wind turbine/generators on a motorhome, as I was seriously thinking about installing a Rutland 503/504.

Leave aside the erection/fitting dilemma to your MH - the noise (and they are noisy) - conduiting the supply to the battery via a regulator - the wind to turn the vanes ( a wind speed of 5mph minimum is needed before you even start to produce electricity). I'm afraid they are just not efficient on a MH over the long term.

Much better to fit a solar panel - one with the the biggest output you can afford/fit to your MH. Which is what I did in the end.

http://www.marlec.co.uk/products/windchargers/rutland-504-windcharger/

http://www.bettergeneration.co.uk/wind-turbine-models/the-rutland-503-wind-turbine.html

Cheers

David.........(Spindrifter)


----------



## NEV3

*Wind Turbines*

Thanks David

I've been looking at the Rutland Units. They seem to be the most suitable for my needs. Would still appreciate more input from members who have got one though.
I've always been a keen pro-solar panels man, but the last couple of summers have swayed me somewhat towards windpower. Very much in the balance just now.

NEV3


----------



## yozz

The only way it would be practical for you would be if you we're parked up for a long time, and had something big that needed to be anchored down away from your van. Even then would you really want to be there when you are able to pick everything up and move to a more agreeable climate?

There are some advances in solar panel technology that are worth looking at now.


----------



## stelynn

Hi Nev3,
I've also been looking at the possibility of a micro wind generator for some time now. I think there is a lot more research and development taking place now on micro systems and don't think it will be long before a suitable system would be available. I would like one that could be removable which could perhaps be attached to the cycle rack once stationary.
Personally I think the Rutland units are too big and have noise and vibration issues. It would seem that the ideal unit would be the vertical axis wind generators which are virtually silent, vibration free and lighter.
I have never had a solar panel, but in reading on this forum and via more technical sites, the output in this country can be as 'hit and miss' just as much as the argument against wind power, and wind power could even be the more logical choice away from the so-called summer months.

Regards, Steve


----------



## spindrifter

Hi stelynn 

You make some very good points - all worth bearing in mind. 

The dilemma regarding solar panels versus wind power in the UK is debatable 

The solar panel sits on the roof or a frame angled toward the light in some way and produces power passively. It really is a fit and forget bit of kit - topping up both vehicle and habitation batteries during day light hours. And extending usable battery power when off EHU usually by a factor of two.

The wind turbine need a minimum of 5 mph before it starts generating electricity. It has to be erected and then stowed away and if fitted to a rear ladder (even with sound/vibration dampers) will vibrate and be noisy.

The pay back in all respects is not favourable. On a motorhome the solar panel wins hands down providing it is of a reasonable output. This is especially true if travelling abroad in sunnier climes and are moving about on a regular basis.

Of course, the pleasure and cost of trying out new bits of kit is part of owning a motorhome. Some additions succeed and are practical others are dumped in the shed or go into the "Mans Draw" (see Eddie Izzard).

At the moment I'm fed up paying Calor for gas - which I think is a bit expensive. So I will be fitting a double gaslow system in a couple of weeks. 

Expensive, yes. Convenient, yes. Practical, yes. Cost effective, ????.

Anyway, good luck and keep us posted if you go the wind turbine way. 

I'll be interested in how you get on.

Cheers

David..........(Spindrifter)


----------



## spindrifter

The last few lines in my post were meant for Nev3.


David


----------



## NEV3

*wind turbines*

Thanks for all your responses.

I won't be rushing into either option, (wind V solar) have previous experiences with solar and yes they are fit and forget systems but only usable when daylight and sunny (no matter what the salesman tells you). Yes windpower is also limited but it does have a 24 hour window and the last couple of summers have been what have made me consider windpower.

Thanks once again

NEV3


----------



## Rislar

Put it this way, as much use as a Chocolate fire guard!!!! that includes the morons who think that will solve our energy crisis, cloud cuckoo land springs to mind!


----------



## NEV3

*wind turbines*

Hello Rislar

While respecting your opinion on this very important aspect of alterenative energy sources, my own aim is to source an electrical supply that is independant of hook-ups.
My aim is to supply sufficient power for my wife to be able to watch her "telly" while we are away from electrical Hook-ups. She is now quite disabled, and is not able to participate in the activities that we were once able to jointly enjoy. Her ultimatum is "no telly; no camping". 
I respect her wishes and am trying to compromise between only staying on sites with hook-ups and being more independant of such hook-ups.
As I've said in previous posts, I don't like using the generator fo various reasons. If I could run her telly on gas, then i would. IMO, Gas (LPG) is still one of the most economical sources of energy available to MH'ers (discounting wind/solar power).
I'm not looking for a debate/argument about whether either solar or wind power will have any significant effect on global warming. In those immortal words,"am I bovvered?" YES I am "bovvered", but I don't think that the solution to my particular problem will make any difference whatsoever. 
Summing up, I suppose you and I agree really!!
I'm sure there are many MH'ers out there that would disagree with me; let's hear from you. All contributions welcome..

Waiting in anticipation....

NEV3


----------



## krull

I had a Rutland on a narrowboat. I would never consider one for a motorhome because they need an open aspect. Nearby trees, fences and buildings will severely compromise them. 

I think you are unlikley to be ever be able to rely on one for all your winter needs. I have doubled up leisure batteries and keep a honda ex350 generator for emergency (it's tiny) in the beeny box.. Have never used it.

I do a fair bit of winter touring, especially scotland, and find you tend to travel a bit more in winter (rather than chilling out for days on the beach ect.) which tops up the battery too.

My advice would be go solar, that takes care of summer. For winter, increase battery capacity, use low energy lights/eqipment where possible and use the generator when needs must. In winter, I could do 4 days easy without needing the generator. 

An LCD tv uses about 13w


----------



## cheese

*gaslow bottles*

Hi David,
Don't know if this might interest you and maybe you already have the gaslow researched. They use a system whereby the gas is delivered to the regulator via high pressure hose where it is then reduced for use. I have a self build with a tank slung underneath with a regulator attached directly to the cylinder. I originally had gaslow but swopped it on my second van, did not like the idea of a 7bar [ 100 psi ] gas leak. Any leak from my system or calor system would be very small at around37mb max. Hope i'm not teaching you to suck eggs.

Cheers
Mick [ cheese ]


----------



## TDG

May be worth noting that the large offshore wind farms which are placed in the optimum positions are only producing <35% of their rated output on an annual basis :roll:


----------



## 747

All of the comments on this thread have been from non-wind turbine owning members so I thought I would add my comments.

I have a Rutland 504 wind turbine and it is not noisy as previously said, in fact it is silent. Recently, in gale force conditions in Scotland, it gave off a faint whining sound but you had to stand beside it to hear it.

The contributor who said it is no good when surrounded by obstructions got it right. You need 'clean' air not turbulent air for it. As we normally stay at coastal areas, we do not often have that problem.

There is a difference between a solar panel (which I also have) and a wind turbine. When I set up the solar panel, I can see the inbuilt voltmeter in my van climb. When the wind turbine is running there is hardly any difference in volts but it is charging the batteries. I run both of them through the same regulator.

A wind turbine works well in a very strong wind but is hopeless in light winds. It has to get up to a certain speed to get the required voltage and greater than what is already in the battery. In 5 mph winds, it is only producing about 5 volts and therefore will not be charging the battery. The Rutland 504 is rated at 80 watts by Marlec (the manufacturers) but I would rate it at half that figure.

One thing in its favour is that a solar panel only works in daylight but a wind turbine will work (albeit at lower amps) all day and night as long as the wind blows. 

It took me a while to suss out how to get the best out of mine. I have a sectional free standing mast with 4 guy ropes. It only takes a few minutes to set it up but the wife has to steady it until I get the guy ropes in place. I was disappointed with it at first but now I am pleased that I have it.


----------



## erneboy

I have a wind turbine too and agree with the above. Clean strong wind is needed. I have not encountered any noise issue.

Here is mine http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-68657-airx.html

Alan.


----------



## TDG

Rislar said:


> Put it this way, as much use as a Chocolate fire guard!!!! that includes the morons who think that will solve our energy crisis, cloud cuckoo land springs to mind!


I have some experience with wind generators ranging from 750 watts units on unmanned barges to 3 MW offshore units and, whilst I wouldn't put it as strongly as Rislar, I think their attributes are grossly over-hyped  
A couple of years ago the National Oceanography Centre in Southampton was given a vertical wind turbine to evaluate. I think it was about 750 watts nominal and worked for month or so until one afternoon in a fairly strong gale it overspeeded and the blades flew off and landed in a working areas, narrowly missing 3 guys working there 8O


----------



## 747

TDG said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of years ago the National Oceanography Centre in Southampton was given a vertical wind turbine to evaluate. I think it was about 750 watts nominal and worked for month or so until one afternoon in a fairly strong gale it overspeeded and the blades flew off and landed in a working areas, narrowly missing 3 guys working there 8O
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell us what their evaluation was then? :? :?
Click to expand...


----------



## SaddleTramp

I was looking at this possibility about 18 months ago and decided against it for various reasons.

What I need a charging system for is to basically just keep my batteries topped up, So I have a 120 watt Solar panel which works brilliantly in the day, I used to have an LPG generator an EG-20 which are fantastic bits of kit and they are by no means noisy, This will top up at upto 20AH, You couldn't really run it at night though.

I have just ordered a new MH which has an EFOY fitted as standard which can be used 24/7 as it is totally silent, It is a 1600 and will supply 130 ah per day, This is far more than I expect to need.

So now when MH is parked up for any period of time the Solar panel keeps the batteries up to scratch, When we are using the MH the solar panel is working all daylight hours and if needed the EFOY tops up and is there all night if needed, Perfect solution I think.


----------

